# Литература > Литература для бухгалтеров, и не только. >  Журналы для кадровиков

## vitamina

*Здесь выкладывается литература для кадровиков.
Вся литература на данной странице выложена в целях ознакомления и для зарегистрированных подписчиков журналов и книг.
Помните, что скачанные с данной страницы номера журналов и книг Вы используете на свой страх и риск.
Автор и администрация этого сайта данной страницы не несет никакой ответственности за использование этих номеров третьими лицами.
В случае если Вас устраивает один из перечисленных номеров, Вы обязаны официально подписаться на литературу.*



*Журнал "Справочник кадровика"* ->   ссылка  |  зеркало 

*Журнал "Кадровое дело"* ->  ссылка  |  зеркало 

*Журнал "Директор по персоналу"* ->  ссылка  |  зеркало 

*Журнал "Нормативные акты для кадровика"* ->   ссылка  |  зеркало 

*Журнал "Справочник секретаря и офис-менеджера"* ->   ссылка  |  зеркало

----------


## vitamina

*Журнал "Справочник кадровика"* (PDF)
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*№  10 (октябрь) за 2021 год* ->  скачать  |  зеркало

*№  11 (ноябрь) за 2021 год* ->  скачать  |  зеркало

*№  12 (декабрь) за 2021 год* ->  скачать  |  зеркало

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
*Все номера на выбор* ->  ссылка  |  зеркало

----------

kulik2009 (10.12.2021)

----------


## vitamina

*Журнал "Кадровое дело" (Россия)* (PDF)
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*№ 10 (октябрь) за 2021 г.*  ->  скачать |  зеркало

*№ 11 (ноябрь) за 2021 г.*  ->  скачать |  зеркало

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
*Другие номера  на выбор* ->  ссылка  |  зеркало

----------

kulik2009 (10.12.2021)

----------


## vitamina

*Журнал "Нормативные акты для кадровика" (Россия)* (PDF)
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*№  10 (октябрь) за 2021 год* ->  скачать  |  зеркало

*№  11 (ноябрь) за 2021 год* ->  скачать  |  зеркало

*№  12 (декабрь) за 2021 год* ->  скачать  |  зеркало

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
*Другие номера журнала  на выбор* -> ссылка | зеркало

----------


## vitamina

*Журнал "Справочник кадровика"* (PDF)
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

№  1 (январь) за 2022 год ->  скачать  |  зеркало

№  2 (февраль) за 2022 год ->  скачать  |  зеркало

№  3 (март) за 2022 год ->  скачать  |  зеркало

№  4 (апрель) за 2022 год ->  скачать  |  зеркало

№  5 (май) за 2022 год ->  скачать  |  зеркало

№  6 (июнь) за 2022 год ->  скачать  |  зеркало


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
*Все номера журнала на выбор* ->  ссылка  |  зеркало 

=========================
Все журналы для бухгалтеров, юристов, кадровиков и т.д.:  ссылка  |  зеркало

----------


## vitamina

*Журнал "Кадровое дело" (Россия)* (PDF)
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

№ 1 (январь) за 2022 г.  ->  скачать |  зеркало

№ 2 (январь) за 2022 г.  ->  скачать |  зеркало

№ 3 (январь) за 2022 г.  ->  скачать |  зеркало

№ 4 (январь) за 2022 г.  ->  скачать |  зеркало

№ 5 (январь) за 2022 г.  ->  скачать |  зеркало

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
*Другие номера журнала  на выбор* ->  ссылка  |  зеркало

----------


## vitamina

*Журнал "Нормативные акты для кадровика" (Россия)* (PDF)
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

№  1 (январь) за 2022 год ->  скачать  |  зеркало

№  2 (февраль) за 2022 год ->  скачать  |  зеркало

№  3 (март) за 2022 год ->  скачать  |  зеркало

№  4 (апрель) за 2022 год ->  скачать  |  зеркало

№  5 (май) за 2022 год ->  скачать  |  зеркало

№  6 (июнь) за 2022 год ->  скачать  |  зеркало

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
*Другие номера журнала  на выбор* -> ссылка | зеркало

----------

